# PAR Form - Helping with Completing & Home Study



## Petite One (Jun 1, 2011)

Hello folks.

Can I pick your collective brains please. 

We're meeting our social worker to start stage 2 soon and need some guidance on doing the Par form please.  Have already done some of the family tree & ecomap - thanks to seeing Daddyboo (Paul)'s posts. It's the Part 1 Assessment Report that I'm looking at e.g. Identity, expectations about the children, etc. 

I know our social worker will go through it, but I'd really like advice on what we can start doing now and during the process. 
Also any tips on what you learnt during the home study or what you would advise to do during it would be greatly apprecriated.  Am excited but very nervous.

Thanks.


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva (Feb 18, 2012)

Our SW gave us a load of work sheets we filled in which made the basis of our home study sessions. You could ask your SW if they have anything similar x


----------



## Petite One (Jun 1, 2011)

Thanks DIY Diva. I take time to process info and really want to have some preparation in place. It's going to be very intense, so I like to feel I'm getting the ball rolling. I've read a lot, but just wanted some more tips from people on here.


----------



## Flash123 (Jan 29, 2006)

When we did the identity part we sort of did it in two sections we looked at the type of people we thought we were, what is important to us? Does nationality matter to us? Race, religion etc and then backed it up with events or relevant facts about our life that made us reach those conclusions, adopt such beliefs. For example, my husband and I are both white but I grew up in a council flat in a very multi-cultural part of a city, my husband on the other hand grew up in a semi-rural town but his best friends are from Sri-Lanka, trinidad and Pakistan. What difference has this made to our lives?

We then looked at our chronology of life events and said individually what had they fought us about who we are. We also linked this at all times to how that would impact our parenting. E.g. I failed my a-levels the first time because i was too busy dancing and getting drunk. so I feel I could relate to a teenager and some of the tricky decisions they have to make.

We thought of us, what we have been through and related it back to how this impact on our ability to bond, attach, understand and parent.

Hope this helps and good luck 


DIY Diva said:


> Our SW gave us a load of work sheets we filled in which made the basis of our home study sessions. You could ask your SW if they have anything similar x


----------



## Flash123 (Jan 29, 2006)

Learnt something knew there!!!!! Didn't know how to quote before and now I do by accident


----------



## mafergal (Jul 31, 2013)

Hi petite one.

We were given an electronic copy of a form called 'home study assessment book'.  It was given to us to complete at the beginning of stage one and included in that was the family tree and support network diagram etc.  There was about 21 sections with an average of 5 questions per section and covered 35 pages.  This was the basis for our HS sessions. 

It seems so long ago so I've just gone into it to remember it. I don't want to post specific questions on here so I will pm you a selection. 

We found this way so helpful.  It was a lot of work and took about a week to complete.  We wrote so much info and it really helped our SW to plan the sessions.  I think some agencies split this up and give it in homework to be completed before the next session.

To be honest I don't think there is anything you can do to help HS other than to be 100% honest and to complete any work sheets/booklets you get given in lots of detail.  Our experience was positive and all sessions were like a conversational chat.

Hope this helps x


----------



## Petite One (Jun 1, 2011)

Thanks Flash 123 and Mafergal.  

Were you given the opportunity to change some of the par whilst doing it?  In that did you feel there were things you learnt along the way, that you were then able to amend on the form? 

I worry that sometimes it will be hard to express myself on the forms properly, or that I may misunderstand what they are trying to ask.


----------



## mafergal (Jul 31, 2013)

Although I have finished HS, the par isn't written yet. Once it is completed we will be sent it & have a week to read it, correct any errors. Then we have a session to discuss the changes & anything else eg. if she has misunderstood something we have said that needs to be changed or if something we feel is important has not been included etc. Then we will be sent the final copy to sign x


----------

